# stalling during quick stops - 2001 Pathfinder



## pfarrelli (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 2001 4WD Pathfinder SE. 

When I apply the brakes and come to a fairly or even moderately agressive stop the vehicle wants to stall. Very agressive stops will stall the vehicle.

Things to note:

> When in park, applying the brakes has no effect (or VERY little) on idle.

> Agressive stops while in neutral will not reproduce the problem, all it fine.

> The harder the stop, the more abrupt the stall. Slow easy smooth stops have no or little effect.

>Finally, The stall (or almost stall) happens, not when the brakes are applied or when rolling, but at or near the moment the vehicle stops or very close to that time, while brakes are still applied.

Thanks for your help.

Paul

Feel free to email responses to [email protected]


----------



## pfarrelli (Jul 25, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh! Help!

Thanks.


----------



## pfarrelli (Jul 25, 2006)

pfarrelli said:


> Ahhhhhhh! Help!
> 
> Thanks.


Bump to get this message back to the top. Looking for help from one of the seemingly few Nissan experts that frequent this site.

Thanks


----------



## harry527 (Dec 13, 2008)

some times the oil pressure switch that kills the engine in an accident so that gas isnt pumped on a hot engine that isnt running by the electric fuel pump goes bad. the oil pressure drops with braking ( i guess when oil in the pan moves foward in the pan during breaking) this switch then kills your fuel pump and engine dies. as near as i cant tell it may be in the generall area of the oil filter


----------



## lnegron (Dec 15, 2008)

U may want 2 check the sensor in ur air filter.

I just bought my 1st Nissan (2001 Pathfinder). It kept turning off on me when ilding. I took it to mechanic. After much search, he figured it out. He removed the sensor, cleaned it and no problem since. It idles perfectly and doesnt turn off.


----------



## harry527 (Dec 13, 2008)

my above suggestion i found on another sight sight. does anyone remember KISS keep it simple stupid. heheheh well after cleaning the throttle body (air flow could have been restricted by soot built up) and checking the oil sensor. i finally pulled the dip stick and checked the transmission fluid. it was almost 3 quarts low. added fluid and no more problem. i think the solinoid that locks the tork conver to increase fuel economy on the highway wasnt fully unlocking due to low fluid. i just bought my pathfinder used and had serviced all the fluids but the transmission. im glad i finally pulled the stick.


----------



## Deathdefire (Dec 28, 2013)

2001 nissan pathfinder 210,000 miles.

I did oil/filter and transmission fluid/filter change, and this situation has occurred. I already had the problem with the maf censor but that was different, this is a stall 1-2 seconds once the vehicle completely stops, but only hard stops like something is sloshing around. The maf censor is 25 seconds exactly after it stops. Did anyone find the solution to this problem, this is really annoying. I checked the fluid levels and my oil is directly in the middle and it looks like my tranny may have a little too much but it is hard to tell with nissan's retarded dipstick.


----------

